# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Visa & Hộ Chiếu >  Visa cho người nước ngoài đến Việt Nam

## hangnt

_Bạn đang ở nước ngoài và có kế hoạch vào Việt Nam du lịch hoặc công tác? Bạn muốn nhận visa Việt Nam tại sân bay Nội Bài (Tân Sơn Nhất) hay tại Đại sứ quán Việt Nam ở nước sở tại? Bạn đang ở Việt Nam và muốn thay đổi loại visa hoặc gia hạn visa với thời gian ở bằng hoặc lâu hơn visa cũ mà bạn đang có?
Hãy đến với dịch vụ visa chuyên nghiệp của chúng tôi!
Chúng tôi cung cấp dịch vụ gia hạn visa và cấp mới visa với loại visa nhập cảnh một lần hoặc nhiều lần. Loại visa có thời hạn từ 1 tháng đến 1 năm._

Bảng giá visa nhập cảnh vào Việt Nam

*Yêu cầu hồ sơ:* 

Đối với công văn xét duyệt visa chỉ cần gửi bản scan trang có ảnh của hộ chiếu, cung cấp ngày đến và ngày rời khỏi Việt Nam.Đối với visa gia hạn - cấp mới - chuyển đổi nộp hộ chiếu bản gốc.

*Lưu ý:* 

Bảng giá trên chỉ áp dụng cho khách quốc tịch thường, đối với khách mang quốc tịch Hàn Quốc, Trung Quốc, các nước Châu Phi,...vui lòng liên hệ với nhân viên Opentour JSC để biết chi tiết giá.

_Nguồn: dulichvietnam_

----------


## dichvuvisahcm

> [I]Bạn đang ở nước ngoài và có kế hoạch vào Việt Nam du lịch hoặc công tác? Bạn muốn nhận visa Việt Nam tại sân bay Nội Bài (Tân Sơn Nhất) hay tại Đại sứ quán Việt Nam ở nước sở tại? Bạn đang ở Việt Nam và muốn thay đổi loại visa hoặc gia hạn visa với thời gian ở bằng hoặc lâu hơn visa cũ mà bạn đang có?


Không biết gì thì làm được visa tốn công sức thật đó

----------

